# Brazilian Ebony Sweet Midget Pfshooter With Tube Bands



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I see you found a little Uke for background music

Nice shooter by the way and I like the way you attached the tubes...great job


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> I see you found a little Uke for background music
> 
> Nice shooter by the way and I like the way you attached the tubes...great job


Oh man! I've got loads of Uke music... The problem is YouTube will lock you out if you use copyrighted recordings without permission. DGUI gets the kudos for this method of tube attachment.


----------

